# Wook!! It's Bijou!! I'm 9 Months Old!



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Wook, Awnties!! It's me, Bijou!! I'm 9 months old now! 

My Mama never imagined how kissy kissy waggy waggy I would be! :cloud9: She finks now I wook more like a gurrrrl, and I'm officially irresistable!! Of course she would fink so, she's my Mama!! 

Fank you for looking! Wet puppy kisses to all you awnties!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

WOW she's so pretty and looks a lot like Cassanova.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub::wub:*OH WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BABY:wub::wub:*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is just a real beauty, Sophia!!! Give little Kissy Face my love!!!!:wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Bijou, you are a gorgeous baby! I want to get kisses from you!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oooo ur sooo pretty and ur coat is to die for .. u r amazing bijou!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Bijou is definitely growing up into a bootiful baby doll!
She doesn't look like Casanova to me. She looks like
BIJOU!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She's beautiful! Glad you are enjoying her.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

she is adorable!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Your just a little darling. It would be like being in heaven to get
little kisses from you:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh very cute!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

such a beauty you are 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I'm now adding another to my dog-nap list! Bijou is just beautiful!:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So beautiful!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

drclee said:


> Bijou, you are a gorgeous baby! I want to get kisses from you!!!


Bijou says: "No problem!! I will give you lotsa kisses!! My Momma says I have 'kissing OCD'" :blink:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> oooo ur sooo pretty and ur coat is to die for .. u r amazing bijou!


Thank you so much!! We think Dolce is amazing!!



mary-anderson said:


> Your just a little darling. It would be like being in heaven to get
> little kisses from you:wub:


Bijou says, "It would be heaven to kiss you!! I love kissing!!! A little too much..." :innocent:



Purple-peep said:


> I'm now adding another to my dog-nap list! Bijou is just beautiful!:wub:


Thank you! We think Libby is beautiful!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sophia, now you have two beautiful babies. Ok, whose coat is better? Bijou's looks so full and pretty....is it silky? Do you plan on keeping it long?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Sophia, now you have two beautiful babies. Ok, whose coat is better? Bijou's looks so full and pretty....is it silky? Do you plan on keeping it long?


Thank you, Pat!! Bijou's hair is really silky!! Casanova's hair is nice too, but you know the problems with matting :blink:. 

Can you believe that I never brush Bijou's hair except when blow drying after a bath???? :w00t: I'm not sure if it's going to mat later....but I'm certainly enjoying it right now!! Woohoo!!! We both deserve a break from de-matting!!! I think I'm going to keep Bijou's coat long until it defeats me. Hahaha!! I'm sure it will later... 

Ava's going to look gorgeous with her new cut! I can't wait to see it....


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

what a lovely doll she is :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Bijou is so beautiful!!! She's another one who has always been gorgeous but keeps getting more and more stunning!! She sounds like a little dream too!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sophia, I love your babies!! I thought Bijou looked like Casanova when she first came home but now she really looks like...herself! Two beautiful, distinct babies, you sure are lucky! :wub::wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! Bijou you sure are growing up fast. Yes you do look like a girl, but not just any girl.....a gorgeous little girl! :wub: Thank you for the puppy, ummmm I mean, girlie kisses!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Definitely irresistible! She is darling! :wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Two pictures are only a tease with that gorgeous puppy. We want more, more , more.:wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

gorgeous!!! cant wait to meet her !!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

dex'smom said:


> gorgeous!!! cant wait to meet her !!!


meri- can't wait to see you and dex!!!!! should we leave them home on sunday? let me know!!! xoxoxo


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow she's gorgeous! I love her eyes and coat!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Bijou is such a stunning beauty!! Although Cas is still my favorite that might very well change soon enough


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How time flies. She's gorgeous. :wub: They look so much alike. Thanks for the red and blue hair accessories to help us out.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Aw, widdle Bijou is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!:wub::wub::wub: She just gets more beautiful every time you post new pictures Sophia!

I love her sweet widdle teeny tiny face!!!:wub::wub: I just want to reach through the screen and kiss her!!!:wub::wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Maisie and Me said:


> Two pictures are only a tease with that gorgeous puppy. We want more, more , more.:wub:


Thank you so much! Hey, we want to see pictures of darling Maisie!! :wub: It's been soooo long!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

angelgirl599 said:


> Sophia, I love your babies!! I thought Bijou looked like Casanova when she first came home but now she really looks like...herself! Two beautiful, distinct babies, you sure are lucky! :wub::wub:


Thanks so much- you're tooo sweet!! I will say they look much more alike when they are "face wrestling"!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

sassy's mommy said:


> OMG! Bijou you sure are growing up fast. Yes you do look like a girl, but not just any girl.....a gorgeous little girl! :wub: Thank you for the puppy, ummmm I mean, girlie kisses!


Thanks so much, Pat! Bijou says, "I will give you more, more, more kisses!! They are freeeeee from me!!!!"


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Missy&Maggie said:


> Aw, widdle Bijou is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!:wub::wub::wub: She just gets more beautiful every time you post new pictures Sophia!
> 
> I love her sweet widdle teeny tiny face!!!:wub::wub: I just want to reach through the screen and kiss her!!!:wub::wub:


Melissa-- Thank you!! I love your sweet little girls-- they are beautiful!! Which reminds me, I need to go visit your fabulous blog now! Haven't been there in too long.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Sophia, both of your babies are gorgeous. I too have a dog-napping list, just so you know... Toto is going to be my get-away driver and we are going to make our rounds under the cover of darkness. Tuffy is chicken and she said she will stay home and wait for us...NOT...she is afraid to be alone. Hmmm...we might have to rethink this. She is also a snitch and would rat us out in a heartbeat. 

Deb


----------



## jenn78 (Oct 27, 2009)

so cute!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sophia those are great pics. Gosh what a doll ~ :wub:


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

AdorablE!!!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

okay Sophia, I am so very glad you are thousands of miles away from me . . otherwise you will have a missing Bijou for sure :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: she is totally BREATHTAKING . . . .did I say totally?????? yes TOTALLY . . .I had to go back again to look at those 2 pics and I have to somehow say that she reminds me soo much of my darling SeRi except yours has a much longer gorgeous coat and probably NOT a tomboy like mine :wub: :wub: :wub: Please give that little girly girl a big smooch from ne <3 <3 <3


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

She is such a delight! I could eat her up with or without a spoon!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Bijou Happy 9 Month Birthday  You are a beautiful little girl. Bailey & Sophie send you puppy kisses and love :wub:


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

<3 what a darling!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bijou is growing up to be a gorgeous young lady. :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That was a really cute description of your beautiful baby:
"Kissy kissy waggy waggy" 
And in the first pic, she looks like she is thinking:
"Yes, I know I'm irresistible!" :wub2:
Such a doll!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I love little Bijou! She is just too irresistible... I have to keep looking at her pictures! :wub::wub::wub:

Her coat looks amazing too. :biggrin:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Bijou is extraordinary!!! I love her coat, she's so beautiful. Happy 9 month old birthday, sweet girl!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

she's beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Bijou is a beautiful, little princess, Sophia! I love her cute doll face and stunning coat! 
Nine months, really? Give her hugs and kisses from me and little Ullana, please!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh very cute!!!


Thank you, Stacy! I love your siggy!! :wub:



Snowbody said:


> How time flies. She's gorgeous. :wub: They look so much alike. Thanks for the red and blue hair accessories to help us out.:HistericalSmiley:


Sue, :HistericalSmiley:You're welcomed and THANK YOU!! 



chiarasdad said:


> AdorablE!!!


Thanks!! I need my fix of pictures from you. Where is that beautiful JJ?? :wub:




3Maltmom said:


> Sophia those are great pics. Gosh what a doll ~ :wub:


Deb, Thanks so much!! I love hearing from our Angel-In-Residence. :heart:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub:you are a little sweetheart Bijou


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Bijou Happy 9 Month Birthday  You are a beautiful little girl. Bailey & Sophie send you puppy kisses and love :wub:


Thank you for the 9 month birthday wish...she actually had it a little earlier...Please give kisses to Bailey and your sweet Baby Face :wub: for us!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, wow! What a pretty girl you are, Miss Bijou. So nice to see you!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She is THE absolute doll-face. :wub::wub::wub: So, so beautiful!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! And you barely have to brush her?!? Lucky! She looks so white and her coat is beauuuutiful! :wub2:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my baby Bijou has grown! You are as beautiful as ever sweetheart. Hugs to you and here's some for that brother of yours too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH Bijou, you are simply delicious!!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

incredible...stunning...and having such an easy gorgeous coat that requires little brushing...both Bijou and Casanova are very special indeed!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

bijou, you are beautiful and a adorable!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh sweet Bijou...I'm thinking you can probably get anything you want with a simple bat of those eyes because you're such a pretty little girl. I can't believe she's 9 months old already!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She was an adorable baby and is growing up so incredibly Gorgeous!!!! You are such a lucky mommy!!!!! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh sweet Bijou...I'm thinking you can probably get anything you want with a simple bat of those eyes because you're such a pretty little girl. I can't believe she's 9 months old already!


Thank you, Crystal!! Bijou does get everything she wants. She's a good girl, though.



lepetitecosette said:


> incredible...stunning...and having such an easy gorgeous coat that requires little brushing...both Bijou and Casanova are very special indeed!


Thank you, I love both of my babies! I love your Tweety and Cosette! They're gorgeous.



maltlovereileen said:


> She was an adorable baby and is growing up so incredibly Gorgeous!!!! You are such a lucky mommy!!!!! :wub:


Thank you so much! I am so lucky and still can't believe Bijou is my baby! Sometimes I just sit around and stare at her face and all her hilarious expressions. Her best trait is her personality. She is just the happiest, sweetest puppy I've ever met.


----------

